# Family of Man Killed at Jackson Gas Station: "AMR Didn't Do Enough to Save Him"



## MMiz (Apr 15, 2010)

*Family of Man Killed at Jackson Gas Station: "AMR  Didn't Do Enough to Save Him"*

Moments after 28-year-old Michael Olowo-ake was shot while pumping gas at a Texaco Gas station Sunday, AMR sat parked a block away waiting for cops to get to the scene. But when his brother carried Michael's body to AMR, they say it took several more minutes before anyone in the AMR van would get out and help.

*Family of Man Killed at Jackson Gas Station: "Read more!"*


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 15, 2010)

interesting... usually i will defend scene safety, but when they bring the victim to you, unless you have a reason to stay in the ambulance ignoring the knock on the windows, I am going go say they probably should have put the patient in the ambulance and left the scene for the trauma center


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

That crew needs to learn how to stage. The family is right taht the medics didn't do their job.


----------



## reaper (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, they need to learn to stage correctly. But, they did nothing wrong with the rest.

Does not matter if they brought the pt to them. Family members pull guns on EMS all the time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2010)

It's just the patients family stating that AMR did nothing but sit there, without any actual proof.


Because, you know, they have nothing to gain by a lawsuit.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 15, 2010)

Ive had situations in the past when I worked in Detroit, and Flint, up in Michigan where people would dump a shooting victim onto us while sitting at a post, or walk or run up to our rig right after getting shot.. 

usually we'd just get em in back and leave ASAP before the people doing the shooting decided to come back and finish the job. If a family member brought a patient to me, shot or not, get out, throw em in back, get goin to the ER, and notify PD enroute. Usually people realize we are there to help... and arent as quick to pull guns on us. Ive had it happen where they have however.. so it does happen. 



> In response to the call on Monday, the crew followed protocol and parked a safe distance from the scene while they awaited clearance from the police to enter and provide treatment. During this time a vehicle pulled up next to the ambulance and an occupant of the vehicle approached the ambulance. The occupant was behaving in a manner that the caregivers believed was potentially dangerous.



If they felt the behavior was "potentially dangerous" then why did they sit there instead of getting the hell outta there? Something doesnt sound right about that if you ask me.. and ive been in some pretty sticky situations before in regards to "potentially dangerous" behavior and scene safety.



> As a result, the paramedic and EMT again followed protocol and stayed in the ambulance until the situation was understood. Once it became clear to the crew that a patient was in the vehicle next to them and that the individual was summoning help, the AMR crew began providing care to the injured person.



Im also curious how much time elapsed between the time the deceased's brother pulled up and the time they exit the ambulance and began to provide aid.

Hopefully more facts come to light that may justify the actions of the paramedics


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 15, 2010)

So this outstanding individual, who was shot for no particular reason whatsoever, died from exsanguination? So how exactly is AMR at fault? AMR didn't kill him, whoever pulled the trigger did. AMR's only fault per se is the fact that they should have staged further away. 

This is the typical "boo hoo, the world is so unfair and I'm suing" journalism that plagues our nation. Sadly, it is horribly written; apparently a spell check isn't this writer's friend...............................


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well first they weren't sure who was coming up to the ambulance.  Even when you are bringing someone up for help, how do you know they don't have bad intentions?

Scene was not safe regardless of what any news says.


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 15, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Ive had situations in the past when I worked in Detroit, and Flint, up in Michigan where people would dump a shooting victim onto us while sitting at a post, or walk or run up to our rig right after getting shot..
> 
> usually we'd just get em in back and leave ASAP before the people doing the shooting decided to come back and finish the job. If a family member brought a patient to me, shot or not, get out, throw em in back, get goin to the ER, and notify PD enroute. Usually people realize we are there to help... and arent as quick to pull guns on us. Ive had it happen where they have however.. so it does happen.



I have not worked Flint but I have worked Pontiac, Detroit and the surrounding area. I can name a couple of places worse than Detroit.  Frequency may be more so in the inner city areas but the potential for crews being caught in the line of fire exsists everywhere. 

I agree...get the guy in the bus and beat it!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2010)

rescue99 said:
			
		

> I have worked Pontiac, Detroit and the surrounding area.



I had a gun drawn on me one time in Pontiac, just off Woodward...



Granted I was working at The Paintball Arena, but still...


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 16, 2010)

This is from the story....."During this time a *vehicle pulled up next to the ambulance and an occupant of the vehicle approached the ambulance. The occupant was behaving in a manner that the caregivers believed was potentially dangerous.* As a result, the paramedic and EMT again followed protocol and stayed in the ambulance until the situation was understood."

I'd have to say that bit of information clarifies the situation substantially for me. 

Also, who knows how long the crew really did stay in the ambulance with the car outside, the family says minutes, could have been 45 seconds for all we know.

Maybe the family should direct their anger at the creetin who shot their kid, just a thought.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 17, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> I have not worked Flint but I have worked Pontiac, Detroit and the surrounding area. I can name a couple of places worse than Detroit.  Frequency may be more so in the inner city areas but the potential for crews being caught in the line of fire exsists everywhere.
> 
> I agree...get the guy in the bus and beat it!



Yeah.. Highland Park, Hamtramck... and Flint are all worse than Detroit.. highland park especially...I darn near got stabbed one night at a bus shelter on woodward... FYI.. there were NO requests to stage or no indication the patient was going to pull a knife.. but he did.. pulled the same knife he just stabbed his sister to death with before he came to the bus shelter!


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 17, 2010)

There have been rumors for a few years that ambo's are gonna get stab vests here but ..... who knows.

I would much perfer that I go to a scene where the cops are than have somebody bring a patient to me but if they did I don't really find fault with getting him into the ambulance and treating him.

Mind you this sort of thing just doesn't happen here.  I mean there a few stabbings and whatnot but most of that's from drugs or gang wars.


----------

